

Foundbite: Launching and Scaling with Cloudant and Windows Azure - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/foundbite-windows-phone-app-launch-on-cloudant-and-windows-azure/

======
junto
If you need a side by side comparison for MongoDb and Cloudant, you can find
it here:

[http://vschart.com/compare/cloudant/vs/mongodb](http://vschart.com/compare/cloudant/vs/mongodb)

------
jamesemundy
Here to answer any questions if anyone has any. James

~~~
garbados
You say you evaluated Cloudant and MongoDB, among others. Why did you decide
on Cloudant?

~~~
jamesemundy
-Recommendation by the Windows Azure team. -Scalability. -After I got my head around CouchDB in a weekend it was so easy I didn't need to look any further.

------
gspyrou
How does Cloudant compares to Azure Table Storage ?

~~~
jamesemundy
Azure tables is good for storing data much in the same way as a spreadsheet,
however when you want to do anything even slightly complicated to index the
data it soon becomes hard with table storage and you have to start repeating
data. Not ideal. Cloudant makes it very easy to store the data and index it in
a myriad of ways without repeating any data.

~~~
quaffapint
While I agree on limitation of indexes - you get 3 - table name, partition key
and row key, you can 'nicely repeat data' by embedding it via serialization.

I ported my db from mongo over to storage tables. I was embedding data, so I
didn't have to do two lookups, and when I moved over to storage tables, I
wanted the same thing, so simply serialized via protobuf - works a treat.

~~~
jamesemundy
Interesting, certainly clever than the way we were trying it.

